# It only took 1.5 years...



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I had a 02' TCR 2 Aluminum going on 3 years and I've slowly been upgrading parts for the past 1.5 years. Finally the last parts to go were the frame and fork. I thought long and hard about what frame and fork to get (Orbea, Kestral, Litespeed, Giant), I always came back to the Giant.

The general parts spec are:

Frame/fork: 04 TCR Team, full carbon steerer fork

Components: Full Dura-Ace (sans brakes)

Wheels: Mavic Ksyriums

Seat: SLR Carbonio

Seatpost: USE Alien Carbon

Skewers: USE Titanium

Brakes: Cane Creek 200 SL

Pedals: Dura-Ace

Stem: Ritchey WCS. (Really light stem at 112g. Not much lighter except Extralite which are great looking but alot of $.)

Bars: FSA K Wing (42cm) (these are a bit heavy at 289g on my scale, but I like the ergonomics)

Tires: Conti GP Attack (front), Conti GP3000 rear). Had a GP Force on the rear but after almost 4500 miles, they were toast.

Bottle cages: USE Carbon

Computer: Cateye CD300DW (really nice computer - best I've had out of at least 5-6 over the past few years)

Minus the computer, the bike weights 15.52 lbs. 

The other reason I decided to get the composite is that the geometry was the same as my TCR Alum and it fit me perfectly. I have had several very fast decents (one 62.5mph down Whiteface Mountain, NY near Lake Placid - no wobbles, but it was a bit of a nail biter none-the-less and several 55mph plus down mountain roads in Washington state. Never had a problem. I haven't done that with the composite but...

Anyway there she is.


----------



## drevelo66 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Beeeeyoooteeful!!!*

Sweet! And the weight (or lack there of) must have been worth the wait.

So the FSA bars are comfortable? I've been debating getting a more ergo-correct bar; is this the best availabel (at a reasonable price)?


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

drevelo66 said:


> Sweet! And the weight (or lack there of) must have been worth the wait.
> 
> So the FSA bars are comfortable? I've been debating getting a more ergo-correct bar; is this the best availabel (at a reasonable price)?


Yeah I really like the bars. They're 42cm center to center and they have multiple hand placement options. I had 44cm before this and they were a bit wide for me at 5'9". I got these on eBay for about $185 new plus shipping. They sell for $229 in most catalogs. Not cheep but competitive I suppose. I had Easton EC90s (03'). They were very light at 185gs, but the flats of the FSA are perfect for climbing. Its also flat just behind the hoods which is more comfortable for me as well.


----------



## SFG (Jun 16, 2004)

*what makes the CD300DW so nice?*

Hi, 

I'm looking into buying the CD300DW and I was wondering why you like it. I have an Astrele now and like it but it's on my other bike and I don't want to swap it. 

Thanks,

Sean

Nice ride btw.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

SFG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking into buying the CD300DW and I was wondering why you like it. I have an Astrele now and like it but it's on my other bike and I don't want to swap it.
> 
> ...


Well when I posted originally, the computer worked great. Showed everything I wanted to know on one screen. It had easy setup and no wires. But 3 months later - it has crapped out. I have replaced batteries etc and it can't keep accurate pace, speed, cadence etc - nothing. I went on a 60 mile ride the other day (standard route I do often) and it said I went 11.9.

I have a couple of friends who have the same problems. Don't buy it. Waste of money.


----------



## BaadDawg (Mar 27, 2003)

I have a Flite Deck on my 03 TCR carbon and I love it. Once you get used to always seeing what gear you are in you will never want to go back. Mine is the wireless with virtual cadence. Changing modes from the hoods is ok too although if that was the only benefit I would not mind trying another brand, but always seeing your gearing without having to look back at the cluster....sweet.


----------

